# Child Perfume Oil by Susan Owens?



## PiccolaMandorla (Nov 29, 2009)

I called Fred Segal to see if I could get a sample of this perfume sent to my house. I even offered to pay for it and the shipping,  but apparently every bottle is hand made by blind virgins, so Fred Segal recommended that I make the trip to L.A. to smell it. 

Could a bottle of perfume be so coveted that it warrants a two hour car ride for a whiff, or is it just part of an alaborate exclusivity marketing scheme? Does anyone own it? Wear it? Love it? 

I'm curious!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 4, 2009)

i have heard good things about it but i do not think anything would be worth it.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 4, 2009)

Good things or not, a little 0.33 oz roll-on of this stuff goes for $53? I can see why they wouldn't send you a sample, it would've cost them $20.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 4, 2009)

I actually bought a sample from The Perfumed Court. Ridiculous, but the curiosity was getting to me! I was about the get in the car and go up to LA this morning!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 5, 2009)

what is so special about it? ive never heard of it.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_what is so special about it? ive never heard of it._

 
I hadn't heard of it before this thread, either, but for the price tag being slapped on it, I'd expect it to mow my lawn and cure cancer.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 5, 2009)

OK I got my sample...Coveted by celebrities, super expensive, and to me it smells like every other oil at the Aloha Stadium Swap Meet. White tropical floral. Ho hum. It's pretty, but not uncommon.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks for the update! i never would spend the money on it, not in this economy probably not ever but i did hear it was nice.. but i am glad to hear that it is actually nothing special.


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 7, 2009)

*handmade by blind virgins*...like seriously wtf!


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 8, 2009)

Once my $6 sample runs out, that's the end of it for me. If I had bought the expensive roller, it would be on EBay already. Oh well, on to my next obsession: The Frederic Malle store in NYC. Can't wait!


----------

